# Choctaw crappie



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Went back to the shellcracker and bream hole we got them last week but apparently the 1 foot river rise sent them somewhere else. Managed 2 shellcracker 1 bluegill and 1 warmouth. So explored new territory and found a deep hole in a slough far back in the woods. Never been there before. Pulled 11 decent crappie out of there before heading home. Minnows for bait.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

That's a nice day!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very Nice.
Makes me want to call in sick tomorrow.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job on making the adjustment and finding a good mess. If plan "A" don't work, go to plan "JB"! :thumbsup:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Y'all got on a honey hole of crappie. I'd be very happy catching that many nice size crappie.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Time to do like everyone else and guide for those. You're always posting up good pics...


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

fine slabs there


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I would make plan B into plan A next time. Nice crappie !


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Fine mess!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

very nice


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Good job on making the adjustment and finding a good mess. If plan "A" don't work, go to plan "JB"! :thumbsup:


Using another Plan B this morning. Was all set to fish sheepshead this morning but got a report last night from a sheeps expert...he fished 4 hours yesterday and never got a bite. So back to the river and fishing like we did yesterday, but this time the lower river.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Those are some fat fish! Nice!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Follow-up.....from Smokehouse Lake*

We didn't do diddly today fishing out of Smokehouse Lake off co hwy 3280 in Walton County. Old established landing at least 80 years old. For those who have never been there, there are two long dug canals to the Choctawhathee River that were man-made to float cypress trees to the river. The whole cypress swamp was decimated and the logs were sent to market. So much for history. 

It's a 2 mile run to the river. Once there we fished several spots with no success. Didn't see all that many fish with the Humminbird. So on down to Little and Big Sister. The machine lite up like Christmas in both areas. Fish all over the place, but they had lockjaw. My Kansas friend managed to hook 2 nice crappie, and I got a small bass and a small bream. I ended up with the take of the day which is more than enough for a good singe meal.

Surface water temp was 49 to 50 today. Fish were plentiful in some locations. River level very low, but color is excellent. Who knows...may the approaching winter storm threw everything off. Nevertheless, the day was beautiful with warming temperatures and it was another good day on the water. Beats sitting at the house fishing with my computer. I'll do that while the winter storm passes through the next couple of days.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats on your winter success!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I would of thought they would have bit good before the weather yesterday...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Tough day for catching (1/19/18)*

Fished the Berrian Lake region yesterday without much success. The river is still dropping and snags are a little more prominent. Went to a bream honey hole to find all the honey has gone away. So back to a crappie honey hole and found only a dribble. Four nice 11 + crappie and two small bream. Enough for a good meal but not enough to treat the neighbors. Decided to explore upriver area where I have never fished. Found several lakes but water was too low to access so we could look for deep holes. Heck of a lot of ducks all up and down the river, but they are wild as a March Hare (for those who know what this means....LOL).
With improving weather next week I'll be looking further downriver or possibly above hwy 90 in less snaggy areas.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

4 - 11” allllmost a mess for 2 people if you got plenty of hush puppies. 
Hoping we have a mild end of winter and early spring. Last years expenses and being slow at work has me thinking more about keeping my head above water than fishing. Hopefully weather and money get better next month!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Tried Choctaw Crappie again today*

aBased on past history fishing the day after a weather front moves through has never proven productive for me. My track record did not change today. My partner did not get a bite all morning long and the one bite I got pulled me into bush. It looked like a crappie bite but pulling on the snag messed up the whole area so that was the end of what might have been decent spot. 

When we got to Black Creek Lodge at 7:30 there were only two rigs in the parking lot. If the fish were biting it would be half full or more...especially with our good neighbors from Alabama. One Alabama and one Florida this morning. 

Arrived back home with trailer hub bearing problems so the boat will sit idle for a few days as I tend to repairs.


----------

